# click pic. problem



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

k, so i had click pic download and i was using it forawhile then my computer got turned off awhile and somone the time changed on my computer and now everytime i try to use it, it says this:

Error!
Your system clock appears to have been set back, possibly in attempt to defeat the security system on this program. Please correct your system clock before trying to run this program again. If your clock is correct please contact the author of this program for instructions or correcting the error (report code 0,58600,2832)

and the time on my computer is correct!!
and their for i cant use click pic or put pictures on here


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

kevin.k said:


> k, so i had click pic download and i was using it forawhile then my computer got turned off awhile and somone the time changed on my computer and now everytime i try to use it, it says this:
> 
> Error!
> Your system clock appears to have been set back, possibly in attempt to defeat the security system on this program. Please correct your system clock before trying to run this program again. If your clock is correct please contact the author of this program for instructions or correcting the error (report code 0,58600,2832)
> ...


Hi Kevin

I'm not certain this is a Nodak Outdoors forum issue, as I don't think our Php software Chris uses throws this error.

The message you are receiving is most likely coming from a program you installed on a trial basis which had embedded code for a time-out (kill the program after the trial period expires). Whether or not it was your intention to try and circumvent the "time-out" is irrelevant to the problem you now have encountered.

In your message you state;
"Your system clock appears to have been set back, possibly in an attempt to defeat the security system on this program. Please correct your system clock before trying to run this program again. If your clock is correct please contact the author of this program for instructions or correcting the error (report code 0,58600,2832)"

Do you have any further information on the program referenced by "contact the author of this program" which appears in the error message? Additionally, do you remember installing a program on a trial basis? If so, that would be the best starting point for troubleshooting and trying to resolve the problem.

What program are you using to upload/download photos? Could this be the culprit?

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah but the error only comes up when i have click pic installed!
????????


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I would suspect it is that program then....

You'll need to unistall it and use something else it would appear. I'm not sure without troubleshooting it in hand myself.

You don't need that program to upload your pics here.

Ryan


----------



## drb (Oct 30, 2005)

I just checked ClickPic on Download.com and it is (at least now it is) trial software. You can try it for a limited time but you do have to buy it. I suspect it reset your clock etc.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i got it taken care of a long time ago thanks anyways


----------

